# Harry's Smoked Mackerel Dauphinoise



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

potatoes dauphinoise or dauphinoise potatoes,whichever,is a dish like paella,bouillabaise,irish stew & lancashire hot pot to name but fourthere are 1000's of variations,everyone claims to cook the authentic/original dish & nobody does,'cos nobody knows..every place i've eaten it in france has their own take on it....this is mine,which is a variation on a nigel slater recipe:
HARRY'S SMOKED MACKEREL POTATOES DAUPHINOISE....pure comfort...this dish will put it's arms around you & give you a huge hug!i won't give precise measurements as they will vary depending on number of diners:
1)potatoes,the biggest debate in dauphinoise.i use maris piper,great allrounder boils,steams,mashes,roasts,bakes,fries & fab flavour....your choice.
2)double(heavy)cream & whole(4%)milk..3 parts cream to 2 parts milk
3)bay leaf...one is enough for up to 4 servings
4)wholegrain mustard...1 tbls is enough for 2-4 servings depending on how much you like mustard
5)1 tbls gruyere cheese-optional...i like it...your choice add it/leave it out
6)ground black pepper...percy pepper & mavis mackerel are lovers
7)smoked mackerel,skin removed,i like lots...i used cornish hickory smoked
THE METHOD:
a)peel & slice potatoes about the thickness of a shiny british pound
b)rinse sliced spuds in several changes of water then pat dry...spuds MUST be dry
c)lightly butter cooking dish
d)mix milk,cream.mustard,pepper & cheese
e)taste mackerel for saltiness...add if very mild...i didn't need salt tonight
f)build up layers..spuds,mackerel,bay,spuds.mackerel,spuds
g)pour milk mixture over spuds til level with top layer of spuds
h)bake in pre heated oven,middle shelf @ 180c/350f until "knife point" tender 1-1.5hrs depending on quantity cooked
i)allow to rest for 10-15mins this allows the spuds/cream etc to firm back up a bit & avoids third degree mouth burns
leftovers(there won't be any trust me)are delish cold the next day with a crispy salad
i  serve mine with baby sweet romaine as in the pics &  crusty bread,because if you don't have bread for the gooey juices you will lick the plate & that would never do,would it my fellow gastronauts...?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 9, 2012)

p.s.don't be tempted to use semi or skimmed milk,the sauce will split & it's a once a month treat so forget calories/fat for once!!
if you are going to use cheese use gruyere.i've tried it with cheddar & a few other cheeses,they all seem to create a lot of oil.gruyere doesn't.comte or gruyere de comte to be precise is delicious & works well too.one swiss,one french,both very similar....your choice


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wonderful instructions and photos, cheers H


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> potatoes dauphinoise or dauphinoise potatoes,whichever,is a dish like paella,bouillabaise,irish stew & lancashire hot pot to name but fourthere are 1000's of variations,everyone claims to cook the authentic/original dish & nobody does,'cos nobody knows..every place i've eaten it in france has their own take on it....this is mine,which is a variation on a nigel slater recipe:
> HARRY'S SMOKED MACKEREL POTATOES DAUPHINOISE....pure comfort...this dish will put it's arms around you & give you a huge hug!i won't give precise measurements as they will vary depending on number of diners:
> 1)potatoes,the biggest debate in dauphinoise.i use maris piper,great allrounder boils,steams,mashes,roasts,bakes,fries & fab flavour....your choice.
> 2)double(heavy)cream & whole(4%)milk..3 parts cream to 2 parts milk
> ...


That sounds like a British version of Jannson's Temptation.

Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 10, 2012)

Dang, that sounds luscious! Both recipes!! Too bad I am low carbing.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That sounds like a British version of Jannson's Temptation.
> 
> Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com


omg cw,onions,spuds,anchovies & cream.... now you've done it.....that is gonna be cooked soon....thank you!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Wonderful instructions and photos, cheers H


thanks hun!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

sparrowgrass said:


> Dang, that sounds luscious! Both recipes!! Too bad I am low carbing.


oh no sparrow,not permanently? if not give it a go when you can


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> omg cw,onions,spuds,anchovies & cream.... now you've done it.....that is gonna be cooked soon....thank you!


You do want to use Swedish anchovies, not Italian or Spanish. Swedish ones are in a vinegar-sugar brine. I buy mine at IKEA. I imagine you could use fresh if you can get them--I can't.If you can't get the Swedish ones, rinse the others very well under hot water. You want to get rid of the salt and oil.  I add about 2/3 of the cream first, cook at 450 for about 10 minutes, drop the heat, and add the rest of the cream. And yes, I always use cream. About 45 minutes later, I check and may add yet more cream. 

I slice the potatoes in rounds (like you do), not matchsticks. I put a layer of potatoes, a layer of onions, dot with anchovies, another layer of potatoes, another layer of onions, more anchovies, and finish with a layer of potatoes. I generally use 2 cans of anchovies. Mine bake at 350 for about 50-60 minutes (this is after starting at 450 for 10 minutes). They are WONDERFUL the next day as well. One of my most favorite dishes. I don't put any bread crumbs on top, but I do dot with butter before I put it in the oven. Oh, and I often add about 3-4 garlic cloves (minced) to the onion layers. S&P to taste. I make a huge casserole every time I make this--and it is gone in 2 days (2 people). We love it. It is traditionally served on the hot table of a Swedish smorgasbord (sorry, can't find the diacritics TL!). Oh, I gotta go to IKEA and get anchovies--we have potatoes in the field and I know fresh potatoes would move this dish up a notch!

PS--this was always served as the dish after a night out the summer I spent in Stockholm. I am so glad a friend of mine introduced me to this...I've been making it for more than 30 years (before I could get Swedish anchovies--hence the rinsing trick).

You want the spuds tender, so you might need to increase or decrease the cooking time, depends on how thinly sliced the spuds are--I run them through the FP blade. I try and let them rest for about 10 minutes, but I'm usually having to banish a knife to keep s/one else from picking at the dish. 

I "think" I cover it for the first 45-50 minutes, and remove the cover for the finish to "brown." My friend in Sweden made it in a 9 x 13 in. glass pyrex dish and didn't cover it, as I recall. I do mine in a fairly deep corningware casserole dish.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> You do want to use Swedish anchovies, not Italian or Spanish. Swedish ones are in a vinegar-sugar brine. I buy mine at IKEA. I imagine you could use fresh if you can get them--I can't.If you can't get the Swedish ones, rinse the others very well under hot water. You want to get rid of the salt and oil.  I add about 2/3 of the cream first, cook at 450 for about 10 minutes, drop the heat, and add the rest of the cream. And yes, I always use cream. About 45 minutes later, I check and may add yet more cream.
> 
> I slice the potatoes in rounds (like you do), not matchsticks. I put a layer of potatoes, a layer of onions, dot with anchovies, another layer of potatoes, another layer of onions, more anchovies, and finish with a layer of potatoes. I generally use 2 cans of anchovies. Mine bake at 350 for about 50-60 minutes (this is after starting at 450 for 10 minutes). They are WONDERFUL the next day as well. One of my most favorite dishes. I don't put any bread crumbs on top, but I do dot with butter before I put it in the oven. Oh, and I often add about 3-4 garlic cloves (minced) to the onion layers. S&P to taste. I make a huge casserole every time I make this--and it is gone in 2 days (2 people). We love it. It is traditionally served on the hot table of a Swedish smorgasbord (sorry, can't find the diacritics TL!). Oh, I gotta go to IKEA and get anchovies--we have potatoes in the field and I know fresh potatoes would move this dish up a notch!
> 
> ...


thanks for the "hints & wrinkles" cw especially about the anchovies...there's an ikea on the way to bolas's that i go too.i'll check out the food section.
let you know how i get on


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 10, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> thanks for the "hints & wrinkles" cw especially about the anchovies...there's an ikea on the way to bolas's that i go too.i'll check out the food section.
> let you know how i get on


Here the can is labeled anchovies, but the ingredients list calls them sprats. Don't know if you can get them anywhere other than at IKEA. I know I can't. One of the few things I buy that comes in a can.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Here the can is labeled anchovies, but the ingredients list calls them sprats. Don't know if you can get them anywhere other than at IKEA. I know I can't. One of the few things I buy that comes in a can.


okey dokey,thanks cw


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Here the can is labeled anchovies, but the ingredients list calls them sprats. Don't know if you can get them anywhere other than at IKEA. I know I can't. One of the few things I buy that comes in a can.



We have jars and tins of anchovies here


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks DELICIOUS, but then again I imagine anything with lots of heavy cream and potatoes is bound to taste great amirite?  I'm gonna tuck this recipe away for the next time I have some smoked mackerel lying about.

I made pommes dauphinoise once, but it was the basic layered potato slices just baked plain in the oven to use as a garnish.  I'm surprised they stayed together and didn't turn out soggy or unevenly cooked--and I think it was just dumb luck as I've heard horror stories (as much horror as you can possibly get out of a failed pommes dauphinoise, anyway).  

I wonder if a small amount of potato starch would do anything good for the dish if it were added to the liquid mixture as a slurry.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 15, 2012)

If you like this, you most likely will also like the Norwegian Sailor Stew (oops--that is actually Swedish Pot Roast) thread/recipe. I have to drag the box back from the farm to confirm the recipe I posted. It is NOT Norwegian--my bad. No wonder my Norwegian friends, Norwegian cooking forum, Sons of Noway, and the Norwegian embassy contact couldn't find the recipe for me. Not that I didn't try!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 16, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> That looks DELICIOUS, but then again I imagine anything with lots of heavy cream and potatoes is bound to taste great amirite?  I'm gonna tuck this recipe away for the next time I have some smoked mackerel lying about.
> 
> I made pommes dauphinoise once, but it was the basic layered potato slices just baked plain in the oven to use as a garnish.  I'm surprised they stayed together and didn't turn out soggy or unevenly cooked--and I think it was just dumb luck as I've heard horror stories (as much horror as you can possibly get out of a failed pommes dauphinoise, anyway).
> 
> I wonder if a small amount of potato starch would do anything good for the dish if it were added to the liquid mixture as a slurry.


cheers mayo.as far as the potato starch goes i think it's the opposite.the trick with dauphinoise imo is to slice the spuds even thickness then rinse & rinse again to remove the starch then dry the spuds well.the starch will make the sauce lumpy & granular & if you don't dry the spuds it can make the sauce runny or worse still split.
one of the biggest debates over dauph is potato type.waxy? floury? peeled?unpeeled?.imo using unpeeled spuds brings nothing to the party & i have cooked it with loads of different varieties/types and i find non perform any better than another.....just select a tasty spud,slice,rinse,rinse,rinse again,dry & you can't go wrong!
enjoy mayo!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> If you like this, you most likely will also like the Norwegian Sailor Stew (oops--that is actually Swedish Pot Roast) thread/recipe. I have to drag the box back from the farm to confirm the recipe I posted. It is NOT Norwegian--my bad. No wonder my Norwegian friends, Norwegian cooking forum, Sons of Noway, and the Norwegian embassy contact couldn't find the recipe for me. Not that I didn't try!


will give it a go soon !!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> will give it a go soon !!


It has anchoivies, cream, and brandy in it--what's not to like. I will be making this again come fall. I found the recipe in a friend's Swedish cookbook when I was house sitting in 2007. I made it once, and the pleasure of the different tastes has stayed with me since then. I moved to  the farm and could not find the recipe until recently when going through the boxes in the spare room. BT said that the recipe reminds him of his mom's pot roast and he was going to run it by her. I think I'll run it by my Swedish friends once I move the box and unpack it to see if there is anything the recipe that is missing (the recipe posted was from memory after finding and reading the recipe again). I would think my Swedish friend who introduced me to Jannson's Temptation will also have his grandma's recipe for this.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 16, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It has anchoivies, cream, and brandy in it--what's not to like. I will be making this again come fall. I found the recipe in a friend's Swedish cookbook when I was house sitting in 2007. I made it once, and the pleasure of the different tastes has stayed with me since then. I moved to  the farm and could not find the recipe until recently when going through the boxes in the spare room. BT said that the recipe reminds him of his mom's pot roast and he was going to run it by her. I think I'll run it by my Swedish friends once I move the box and unpack it to see if there is anything the recipe that is missing (the recipe posted was from memory after finding and reading the recipe again). I would think my Swedish friend who introduced me to Jannson's Temptation will also have his grandma's recipe for this.


can't go wrong with spuds & cream cw....and,ooh la la brandy too!
right,no more food chat,i'm on pre op fast...having me shoulder op today so i'm starving & need to pack me overnight stuff.....see you in a coupla days cw!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> can't go wrong with spuds & cream cw....and,ooh la la brandy too!
> right,no more food chat,i'm on pre op fast...having me shoulder op today so i'm starving & need to pack me overnight stuff.....see you in a coupla days cw!!


Be well! Thinking of you as you undergo that.


----------



## Soma (Aug 16, 2012)

I think I'm in love!

a potato-lover bordering on obsessiveness here (for potatoes that is)....this looks fan-tabulous! and love the way you presented the recipe here.

Thank you very much! will try this asap. I presume one can use other things than anchovies or smoked mackerel? Leftover roast chicken bits? beef?

Good luck with your surgery, will be waiting to hear you back safely healed here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 16, 2012)

Pickled herring. Leftover turkey...


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 24, 2012)

Soma said:


> I think I'm in love!
> 
> a potato-lover bordering on obsessiveness here (for potatoes that is)....this looks fan-tabulous! and love the way you presented the recipe here.
> 
> ...





CWS4322 said:


> Pickled herring. Leftover turkey...


thanks soma,i'm back,all went well but it'll be a few weeks before it's healed & i'm back to proper cooking.....sawbones "read me the riot act"!!
as cws said in her replies..anything that works with cream & spuds(and what doesn't)would work.just be careful that whatever you use doesn't have a high moisture content....it will either make the sauce runny or split it.that's why you have to dry your spuds(oooh errr missus!)very well.
get some good quality sausages,over here i'd buy cumberland which is very tasty & solid banger,split the casing & roll the sausage meat into medium sized balls & use them....spuds,cream,grain mustard,sausage meat....get where i'm going soma/cw....?!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Pickled herring. Leftover turkey...



I have never tried pickled herring


----------



## Soma (Aug 28, 2012)

Pickled herring is so very different from smoked. Vinegar-y...pickled-y. A little goes a long way?

Thanks Harry, and glad to hear you're up and healing well.....especially: well enough to continue coming into this forum and keeping us updated on all your magnificent cooking adventures.

re; my potatoes duaphinoise: The potatoes turned out nicely, but I'll try sausage next time. I haven't yet found a good local source for sausage meat, but I saw a sign at a local chip stand, some local person selling his homemade. A little scary, if it doesn't come with a large Seal of Approval by some inspection company.....no?

The potatoes turned out great, but DH didn't like the smoked herring....he doesn't much like anything "fishy tasting" and also "doesn't care for any meats that are heavy with smoke taste"....!!!? Who knew? I've been married to this man for 34 years and I'm finding out things I never knew about him......

like: he always wanted to own a "boat which you can sleep in" and to take it on a long vacation to cruise the canals and rivers we have here in Ontario Canada.

and surprise of surprises! he found one this July, which was affordable, and bought it!

We've been VERY busy learning boating since then. I still need to pass my boating test if I want to 'captain' it any time soon. DH took his test online, got his license in the mail. Perhaps, if anyone cares to hear, I'll write about our new boating adventures in the Off Topic section of this forum....?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 28, 2012)

Soma said:


> re; my potatoes duaphinoise: The potatoes turned out nicely, but I'll try sausage next time. I haven't yet found a good local source for sausage meat, but I saw a sign at a local chip stand, some local person selling his homemade. A little scary, if it doesn't come with a large Seal of Approval by some inspection company.....no?
> 
> The potatoes turned out great, but DH didn't like the smoked herring....he doesn't much like anything "fishy tasting" and also "doesn't care for any meats that are heavy with smoke taste"....!!!?
> 
> We've been VERY busy learning boating since then. I still need to pass my boating test if I want to 'captain' it any time soon. DH took his test online, got his license in the mail. Perhaps, if anyone cares to hear, I'll write about our new boating adventures in the Off Topic section of this forum....?


glad the dauph worked,but i can understand your dh's view on the mackerel...not everyone is a fan of smoked fish or smoked anything for that matter.personally i love smoked everything...one of my favs is smoked mussels!now hold on a minute there soma....smoked mussels dauphinoise...oh boy!
would love to hear of your boating adventures....but i'll be jealous!!.my big bro' bolas & i love the water...canal boats,sea fishing trips etc etc & mrs bolas(madge)used to be an officer & maitre d' on one of the huge cruise ships.that's how she & bolas met...trés romantique!
personally,apart from shops/supermarkets/fishmongers/fishermen i will only buy food from accredited individual farm suppliers,farmers co-operatives or farmers markets.....someone selling home made via a chip stand sounds dodgy to me,could be completely wrong & the bangers could be the best in the world soma but,you never can tell....better safe than sorry where food is concerned
thanks for the kind wishes too soma,once me arm is working again i'll be back to cooking for real.til then i'm just posting recipes & photo's of food i've cooked in the past
enjoy the boat capt'n and keep us posted with your boating adventures....looking forward to reading them soma


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 28, 2012)

I didn't know one could sell homemade sausage here in Ontario unless prepared in a commercial kitchen. McGuinty has regulated us to death, including the sale of home baked goods, I wouldn't have thought he missed sausage.

You can make your own if you have a meat grinder. Sausage is quite easy to make. You can take ground meat and add the spices as well.


----------



## Soma (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, CWS....So...maybe this guy is inspected, regulated then....hopefully.

It never occurred to me to make my own sausage meat! DUH. where is that head-smacking emoticon? I have one in my files....but perhaps this one will have to do. It's called ermmmm


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I didn't know one could sell homemade sausage here in Ontario unless prepared in a commercial kitchen. McGuinty has regulated us to death, including the sale of home baked goods, I wouldn't have thought he missed sausage.
> 
> You can make your own if you have a meat grinder. Sausage is quite easy to make. You can take ground meat and add the spices as well.


same here cws...even the bags of peanuts over here have an allergy warning"this product contains nuts"....reckon THEY are nuts!!


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That sounds like a British version of Jannson's Temptation.
> 
> Jansson's Temptation (Janssons Frestelse) Recipe - Allrecipes.com



I love Jansson's temptation and use the proper recipe.    The most problematic thing here is to get the right anchovies.    The normal salted brown ones won't do, or I don't think they do.    Complete different taste to it when they are used.    Ikea I believe has stopped doing them so now you have to go to a Scandinavian shop, if you can find one.    Not so easy in the U.K.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> I love Jansson's temptation and use the proper recipe.    The most problematic thing here is to get the right anchovies.    The normal salted brown ones won't do, or I don't think they do.    Complete different taste to it when they are used.    Ikea I believe has stopped doing them so now you have to go to a Scandinavian shop, if you can find one.    Not so easy in the U.K.


ikea not selling them now acerb? doh!my son is driving over today & we are going in to manchester to see a film & have lunch(wagamama for a bowl of ramen & some gyoza).i'm going to check out selfridges food hall while we are in town....they may have them.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)

What film did you go and see Harry?


----------



## acerbicacid (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Harry, I hope you see them when you are at Ikea and that the friend who was going to get them for me forgot and told a "porkie" (porkie meaning lie it comes from the East End of London Cockney rhyming slang,  pork pie = lie).    My nearest Ikea is quite a way from me for me to go to check.

If they don't do them and you are in London (or shop on line) this place has them, it is where I ended up getting mine.  Welcome to Scandinavian Kitchen , Scandinavian Kitchen - Search Results for "anchovies"

I.m not sure if they will send them though as you know they have to be kept in the fridge.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> Hi Harry, I hope you see them when you are at Ikea and that the friend who was going to get them for me forgot and told a "porkie" (porkie meaning lie it comes from the East End of London Cockney rhyming slang,  pork pie = lie).    My nearest Ikea is quite a way from me for me to go to check.
> 
> If they don't do them and you are in London (or shop on line) this place has them, it is where I ended up getting mine.  Welcome to Scandinavian Kitchen , Scandinavian Kitchen - Search Results for "anchovies"
> 
> I.m not sure if they will send them though as you know they have to be kept in the fridge.


would you adam & eve it!'e's taking the mickey bliss!cheers me old china i'll put on a tidy whistle/peckham rye & get darn' the old apples & pears to the food hall....my dad was born & grew up in the east end acer!!
relieved he told porkie's about ikea...selfridges know how to charge me old mucker!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> What film did you go and see Harry?


ahem....."my son is driving over today..........." it's only 10:30am here cobber.....not been yet!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Soma (Aug 29, 2012)

Bolas is your brother, Harry? Really and truly -blood related?....you don't look alike at all. In your pic, I think of you as fair, English; whereas Bolas appears dark and swarthy, perhaps Greek or Spanish.....? (but I could be wrong of course). and it's also none of my business...but since you mention it.....


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 29, 2012)

Soma said:


> Bolas is your brother, Harry? Really and truly -blood related?....you don't look alike at all. In your pic, I think of you as fair, English; whereas Bolas appears dark and swarthy, perhaps Greek or Spanish.....? (but I could be wrong of course). and it's also none of my business...but since you mention it.....


fair?the hair is silver(at least it's still all there & all mine at 60!!) & i better top me tan up then!!
bolas & i are real brother's...he's my big brother,two years older than me & we are very close too! so there ya go soma..another mystery solved matey!
oh,by the way soma,one last thing,we are welsh....don't mention the "english" word....old enemies & all that...croeso y cymru,Cymry byth yn esgor ar!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 3, 2012)

My grandmother was Welsh


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 3, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> My grandmother was Welsh


small world eh cobber?


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 3, 2012)

How come bolas has a Scouse accent ? We're you born in Wales and moved to Liverpool at some point ?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 4, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> How come bolas has a Scouse accent ? We're you born in Wales and moved to Liverpool at some point ?


My noses has been broken three times and I lived on M'side for about 30yrs.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 4, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> small world eh cobber?



It sure is H


----------



## Cerise (Sep 4, 2012)

Another winner, H. Can't beat a combo of gruyere, heavy cream & potatoes. I may have to skip the mackerel, though, but like the rest of the recipe. I've been saving this Garlicky Potato & Mushroom Gratin for Thanksgiving (served w/ turkey), but may sub out the parsley w your bay leaf. I wanted to do a search on conversions to get a general idea (even though I cook much as you do - glug of this & pinch of that). Do you like mushrooms?

Garlicky potato & mushroom gratin recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food


----------



## Harry Cobean (Sep 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Another winner, H. Can't beat a combo of gruyere, heavy cream & potatoes. I may have to skip the mackerel, though, but like the rest of the recipe. I've been saving this Garlicky Potato & Mushroom Gratin for Thanksgiving (served w/ turkey), but may sub out the parsley w your bay leaf. I wanted to do a search on conversions to get a general idea (even though I cook much as you do - glug of this & pinch of that). Do you like mushrooms?
> 
> Garlicky potato & mushroom gratin recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food


i know C.i do find it difficult when i'm posting recipes 'cos,as you say.i just look at something & think "that looks about right" or taste & add/adjust til it tastes right.
my oh my oh my that mushroom gratin is the business.....it is basically the mackerel dauphinoise with mushrooms instead of the fish.like you i think i would leave the bay out of the mushroom frying stage & add it to the spuds instead.not sure why they boil the spuds first other than to speed up the cooking time tho'?
that recipe is a gem c,thanks for that,i lurvvvve mushrooms!!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Sep 5, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My noses has been broken three times and I lived on M'side for about 30yrs.



Ah, gotcha  the broken nose hasn't spoiled your swarthy good looks though . Thanks for the reply .


----------

